# Specialized VS. Fuji



## IvanTheTerrible (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Getting my first road bike this weekend and have narrowed it down to the Fuji Newest and Specialized Allez Sport Triple. They are pretty much head-to-head as far as components, and the geometries in my size are also just about identical. It comes down to who is the better frame maunfacturer...who has the better customer service...and which is the better shop. I read some posts that said to always go with the more caring/convenient shop. That would put me on the Fuji. For some reason, I always thought of Fujis as sub-par. Can anyone help with this?

Thanks in advance,
Ivan


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

I know nothing about the Fuji but I purchased the Specialized Allez Sport Triple about two weeks ago and I love it. I am a heavy rider and so far it has performed flawlessly. I am very pleased with the purchase and have no regrets. Good Luck with you decision.


----------



## twodeko (Jul 8, 2005)

again, not to be biased but i purchased a 05 specialized allez sport triple two months ago and have been loving it as well.


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

Specialized!!

HUGH


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmmm.... seems like the Allez Sport Triple is a popular bike. I'm the proud new owner of one myself. It love it. The one complaint is the wheels, but $250 later I have a set of Shimano R550 wheels on it and I have absolutely no complaints.

Fuji is not a bad brand, but not widely known. Also, it's sometimes viewed as "lower end". But, if you can, ride them both. Just because we say one thing doesn't mean you will feel the same. Get the one you feel the most comfortable on. If you haven't ridden enough to know what is comfortable and what isn't, have one of the bike shop employees help you fit a bike to you.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

FWIW, neither Specialized or Fuji make their frames - they have a contract manufacturer, in Tawian I imagine, actually build the frame. I'm sure if you look around hard enough you could even find how who exactly made the frames on these bikes. I ride with people who have both brands, no complaints from anybody. I don't consider Fuji a sub-par brand at all. Not the panache of some others, but in that entry to mid level range I think their offerings are just fine. 

Assuming you like the bikes the same, I'd go with price & convienence.

jeff


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

what fits and feels best? after that, customer service. then price. 

two years ago i rode a fuji finest that was steel, not aluminium. that bike was butter smooth. if i hadnt just built a bike i would have bought it right then and there. it felt so good. 

some people give funny looks to fuji riders in the states. those are usually the same people that are more concerened with nameplates than anything else.


----------

